
In Bones of a Buried Child, Signs of a Massive Human Migration to the Americas - davidw
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/03/science/native-americans-beringia-siberia.html
======
davidw
> “My answer to the question, ‘What happened to the Ancient Beringians?’ is:
> ‘We don’t know,’” said Dr. Potter. “And I like that answer.”

What a great quote! That's what science is about

~~~
nyc111
What is science about?

~~~
eesmith
It's clear from your comment history that you have some idea of what science
is about, so I don't know why you are asking this question.

In popular use, the phrase "That's what <X> is about" often refers to the
emotional enjoyment of doing X or being involved with X:

For example, I did a search for "that's what basketball is about":

"He has so much emotion and swagger and confidence. He's talking and there's
emotion. I love him for that. That's special. That's what basketball is about.
That's what big moments are about." \- [http://www.news-
gazette.com/sports/illini-sports/mens-basket...](http://www.news-
gazette.com/sports/illini-sports/mens-basketball/2017-12-06/jordan-rules-with-
illini.html)

“She loves LeBron. She’s been a big LeBron fan for a long time. Everywhere he
went, she’s just a big fan. I don’t even think she really watches basketball,”
he said with a laugh. “That’s what basketball is about, attaching yourself to
players.” - [https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/early-
lead/wp/2017/06/14...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/early-
lead/wp/2017/06/14/barack-obama-had-a-message-for-kevin-durant-after-the-
warriors-won-the-nba-championship/?utm_term=.2300a9e642ed)

“I like to mix it up,” Mills said. “I block out and shoot jump hooks. That’s
what basketball is about for me.” -
[http://www.courierpress.com/story/sports/high-
school/2017/01...](http://www.courierpress.com/story/sports/high-
school/2017/01/25/castles-brother-sister-combos-truly-unique-large-
school/96854618/)

“That means we have everybody going out there and playing hard, playing
together, sharing the ball. If a guy is open, he makes a shot. If a guy is not
open, he passes to another guy and he makes the shot. To me, that’s what
basketball is about. It’s not about a franchise player. -
[http://www.slamonline.com/nba/lionel-hollins-on-deron-
willia...](http://www.slamonline.com/nba/lionel-hollins-on-deron-williams-hes-
not-a-franchise-player-anymore/)

It is not meant as a literal description of what the topic is about.

